# Why aren't there any BBC +1 channels?



## T & P (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, I know of the iPlayer and it is very useful... but it does not cover all the programmes broadcast by any means, and when it does sometimes you have to wait a few hours before they are available.

The number of times I've found myself wishing for a BBC +1 channel are too many to count. Every other broadcaster, from the big terrestrial ones to shitty satellite channels seems to have them, so why not the Beeb?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 22, 2012)

BBC3 & BBC4 are broadcast on the same frequency as the kids channels hence why they don't start till 7pm. I presume it is something to do with that.

Fuck it, it is only telly & I can't remember being pissed off cos I missed a TV programme! life is too short.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2012)

I've always wondered that myself.  Miss lots of stuff on BBC and not everyone can be arsed with iplayer especially if you haven't got unlimited broadband


----------



## Greebo (Jun 22, 2012)

A lot of BBC1, 2, 3, and 4 repeats in the small hours or later in the week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cos it's _sooo_ commercial.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to know this as I asked when I worked there. That was two years ago. I've forgotten. 
Best post ever!


----------



## samk (Jun 22, 2012)

And why is there a bbc parliament? Did the mps demand their ego fellation as a condition of the digital switchover bill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2012)

samk said:


> And why is there a bbc parliament? Did the mps demand their ego fellation as a condition of the digital switchover bill?


 
That's been there for ages


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeebus. How much TV do you need?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 22, 2012)

I remember when we only had 3 channels, and they all shut down in the early hours, and young people respected their elders, and you could whack an unruly child with impunity (so long as you didn't leave an obvious mark). Back then, BBC1+1 was known as BBC2.


----------



## bmd (Jun 22, 2012)

They used to play the national anthem after the last program too. Why did they do that?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 22, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> They used to play the national anthem after the last program too. Why did they do that?


It was an inverse alarm clock, reminding everyone it was time to go to bed.


----------



## claphamboy (Jun 22, 2012)

The simple answer is cost, buying extra transmission space on Freeview, Virgin and on the Astra satellite system for people viewing via the Sky & Freesat platforms would add-up to a fair old amount, and that's before adding in the cost of extra EPG listings for each extra channel on each platform and other associated costs such as additional uplink charges to send the extra channels to the satellite(s).

The commercial channels do it, as it increases overall viewing figures, allowing them to charge extra for advertising, which covers the cost and increases their profits.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2012)

What I want to know is... why don't they start up BBC 3 and BBC 4 til after 7pm? Why not just have shows, repeats of shows if necessary, instead of just an empty channel for over 12 hours a day.


----------



## claphamboy (Jun 22, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> What I want to know is... why don't they start up BBC 3 and BBC 4 til after 7pm? Why not just have shows, repeats of shows if necessary, instead of just an empty channel for over 12 hours a day.


 
They are not an empty channels during the day, they are shared with the two kids channels - they just have different numbers on the EPGs.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Jeebus. How much TV do you need?


 To be fair I'd be happy with less telly. If ITV, Sky, and just about every satellite channel apart from the documentaries was to disappear, I'd be just as happy. But most of my viewing concerns BBC channels, and almost every day I switch the telly on to watch the final 5 or 10 minutes of a programme on BBC I invariably find interesting and wish I could start watching it on the +1.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 22, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> The simple answer is cost, buying extra transmission space on Freeview, Virgin and on the Astra satellite system for people viewing via the Sky & Freesat platforms would add-up to a fair old amount, and that's before adding in the cost of extra EPG listings for each extra channel on each platform and other associated costs such as additional uplink charges to send the extra channels to the satellite(s).
> 
> The commercial channels do it, as it increases overall viewing figures, allowing them to charge extra for advertising, which covers the cost and increases their profits.


so you are saying its my fault for not paying my licence fee for all those years?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 22, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I remember when we only had 3 channels, and they all shut down in the early hours.


 
I remember when there was just one channel. Not that my family could afford a TV then.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 22, 2012)

T & P said:


> But most of my viewing concerns BBC channels, and almost every day I switch the telly on to watch the final 5 or 10 minutes of a programme on BBC I invariably find interesting and wish I could start watching it on the +1.


 
I know it's not ideal, but in this situation iPlayer now lets you go back to the beginning of the programme that is currently being broadcast live.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> They are not an empty channels during the day, they are shared with the two kids channels - they just have different numbers on the EPGs.


 
I didn't know that. The fact they have different channels makes it look like they just waste empty space most of the time.


----------



## claphamboy (Jun 22, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I didn't know that. The fact they have different channels makes it look like they just waste empty space most of the time.


 
Yeah, it can be confusing, but, let's take a single satellite transponder (or 'channel' in old terms) as an example, that can provide different types of programming over a 24-hour period, e.g.:

6am - 6pm - kid's stuff
6pm - 1am - general entertainment
1am - 6am porn

The operator of that transponder can pay to have that listed as one channel NUMBER/name on any platform's 'Electronic Programme Guide' (EPG), if the platform owner allows it and feels they can slot such a mashed-up channel logically into their EPG's groupings - ETA - in the example above, the 6am switch-over could be a problem.  

Or they can more logically pay (or be forced to pay) to have it listed as three separate channel NUMBERS/names, within the specific range of numbers for that specific genre, making it easier for the viewer to find the particular type of programming, the downside being they appear to only be part-time 'channels'.

Does that make sense?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Does that make sense?


 
Sort of yeah, I guess, maybe.


----------



## claphamboy (Jun 22, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sort of yeah, I guess, maybe.


 
Just fucking say - yes. 

Otherwise I'll have to try to explain further, and I think my head could explode.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Just fucking say - yes.
> 
> Otherwise I'll have to try to explain further, and I think my head could explode.


 
 I'm sure I have other questions. Do you know a lot about TV technology?


----------



## claphamboy (Jun 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm sure I have other questions. Do you know a lot about TV technology?


 
Depends what you mean by 'a lot'.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 23, 2012)

T & P said:


> To be fair I'd be happy with less telly. If ITV, Sky, and just about every satellite channel apart from the documentaries was to disappear, I'd be just as happy. But most of my viewing concerns BBC channels, and almost every day I switch the telly on to watch the final 5 or 10 minutes of a programme on BBC I invariably find interesting and wish I could start watching it on the +1.


 
The iPlayer has now improved so that if you start watching live TV on it you can choose to go back to the beginning of the program.  A very useful feature


----------



## spliff (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24442265


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2013)

samk said:


> And why is there a bbc parliament? Did the mps demand their ego fellation as a condition of the digital switchover bill?


 sometimes they replay old general election coverage on that - it is oddly compelling


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2013)

spliff said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24442265


Yay!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2013)

bmd said:


> They used to play the national anthem after the last program too. Why did they do that?


 
national anthem in the cinema too or did i dream that?
was it before or after the film?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> national anthem in the cinema too or did i dream that?
> was it before or after the film?



After, as far as I remember from the 70s.


----------



## spliff (Oct 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> national anthem in the cinema too or did i dream that?
> was it before or after the film?


No you didn't dream it. I think that's where we get the habit of 'getting the fuck out' the moment the end credits start to roll. People spend a lot of time making those titles y'know.
I worked in ABC cinemas mid 70's and we didn't do it then, but I remember it from earlier years.

The telly was National Anthem ... ... 'don't forget to switch off your set and unplug it from the socket' ... ... followed by .. ... oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2013)

spliff said:


> No you didn't dream it. I think that's where we get the habit of 'getting the fuck out' the moment the end credits start to roll. People spend a lot of time making those titles y'know.
> I worked in ABC cinemas mid 70's and we didn't do it then, but I remember it from earlier years.
> 
> The telly was National Anthem ... ... 'don't forget to switch off your set and unplug it from the socket' ... ... followed by .. ... oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bmd (Oct 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> national anthem in the cinema too or did i dream that?
> was it before or after the film?



We had the same dream. In mine I'm stood rigidly to attention, saluting, pipe clamped firmly between my teeth. After the film.


----------



## Agent Smith 007 (Oct 18, 2019)

skyscraper101 wtf r u on about it's so commercial?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2019)

6 year old thread


----------



## mauvais (Oct 18, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but whatever. BBC1+1 was planned & announced as mentioned in this thread, but - like many things - abandoned (in 2015) due to pressure from the commercials.

At this point the idea is superceded by other stuff, as there's things like Green Button, and much more viewing has moved to IP-based content.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Cos it's _sooo_ commercial.


Yes, come on, explain yourself to Agent Smith 007 - what do you mean?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 18, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, come on, explain yourself to Agent Smith 007 - what do you mean?



wtf 

what I *mean* Agent Smith 007, is your mum.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 18, 2019)

Interesting opening post; drag up 6 year old thread about BBC


----------

